# Function: The Harmonic model



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Most dissonant intervals to most consonant intervals, within one octave, using C as the reference, tonic, and "1" to which the ratios are part of:

1. minor seventh (C-Bb) 9:16
2. major seventh (C-B) 8:15
3. major second (C-D) 8:9
4. minor sixth (C-Ab) 5:8
5. minor third (C-Eb) 5:6
6. major third (C-E) 4:5
7. major sixth (C-A) 3:5
8. perfect fourth (C-F) 3:4
9. perfect fifth (C-G) 2:3
10. octave (C-C') 1:2
11. unison (C-C) 1:1

The intervals have a dissonant/consonant quality determined by their ratio, all in relation to a "keynote" or unity of 1; our ears/brain experience this as an instantaneous visceral sensation.

The intervals have a scale degree and place in relation to "1" or the Tonic, and triads can be constructed on these steps/notes. The chords thus constructed can then be given a "function" which is modeled after this harmonic relation to the keynote. Function is dependent on forward progression in time, and context, and both rely on memory.

This harmonic model is where all "linear function" originates, and is still manifest as ratios (intervals) which were derived from physical harmonic phenomena, which existed first.


----------

